# Suppository problems - help very much needed!



## l4890 (Sep 13, 2012)

I apologise if I include way too much information.. I am feeling rather desperate for help!I haven't passed a stool in 6 days and I'm feeling very constipated and uncomfortable.I usually use a suppository and this (on most occasions) does the job. I've needed an enema before though when these haven't worked. It's a hassle getting hold of an enema as I need a prescription from a doctor so I always want to try and use other options before going down that route.Today I have used 2 suppositories (one at 9am.. and one about 30 mins ago).... I inserted them correctly, held my legs together so they wouldn't pop out but after about 10 minutes they both managed to pop out. I don't know where I'm going wrong. There is also a stinging sensation around my anus. After both suppositories popped back out, there was a small amount of watery poo which came out with it, but obviously I am still constipated.(When both of the suppositories came out, I couldn't hold them back in... it was if they decided they were coming out and that was that). I've tried these other suggestions over the past few days but nothing has worked:- Oral laxatives- Drinking more water/eating more fibre- Dissolvable laxative (orange husk drink)- Gentle exerciseI am in pain and uncomfortable. If anyone knows where I'm going wrong with the suppositories then please tell me! Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

l4890 said:


> I apologise if I include way too much information.. I am feeling rather desperate for help!I haven't passed a stool in 6 days and I'm feeling very constipated and uncomfortable.I usually use a suppository and this (on most occasions) does the job. I've needed an enema before though when these haven't worked. It's a hassle getting hold of an enema as I need a prescription from a doctor so I always want to try and use other options before going down that route.Today I have used 2 suppositories (one at 9am.. and one about 30 mins ago).... I inserted them correctly, held my legs together so they wouldn't pop out but after about 10 minutes they both managed to pop out. I don't know where I'm going wrong. There is also a stinging sensation around my anus. After both suppositories popped back out, there was a small amount of watery poo which came out with it, but obviously I am still constipated.(When both of the suppositories came out, I couldn't hold them back in... it was if they decided they were coming out and that was that). I've tried these other suggestions over the past few days but nothing has worked:- Oral laxatives- Drinking more water/eating more fibre- Dissolvable laxative (orange husk drink)- Gentle exerciseI am in pain and uncomfortable. If anyone knows where I'm going wrong with the suppositories then please tell me! Any other suggestions welcome!


Have you tried Magnesium Citrate. My gynocologist had me drink it before surgery to help empty my bowels. Its a liquid laxative that comes in cherry flavor. Don't know if it would work in your case but you might want to research it. Good luck.


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

l4890 said:


> I apologise if I include way too much information.. I am feeling rather desperate for help!I haven't passed a stool in 6 days and I'm feeling very constipated and uncomfortable.I usually use a suppository and this (on most occasions) does the job. I've needed an enema before though when these haven't worked. It's a hassle getting hold of an enema as I need a prescription from a doctor so I always want to try and use other options before going down that route.Today I have used 2 suppositories (one at 9am.. and one about 30 mins ago).... I inserted them correctly, held my legs together so they wouldn't pop out but after about 10 minutes they both managed to pop out. I don't know where I'm going wrong. There is also a stinging sensation around my anus. After both suppositories popped back out, there was a small amount of watery poo which came out with it, but obviously I am still constipated.(When both of the suppositories came out, I couldn't hold them back in... it was if they decided they were coming out and that was that). I've tried these other suggestions over the past few days but nothing has worked:- Oral laxatives- Drinking more water/eating more fibre- Dissolvable laxative (orange husk drink)- Gentle exerciseI am in pain and uncomfortable. If anyone knows where I'm going wrong with the suppositories then please tell me! Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi,i have ibs-c , and its taking so much time in bathroom.i am feeling so embarrassed everyday as i a sharing my apartment ,and everybody has to go work in the morning.i tried to use Natural Vitality Natural Magnesium Calm Original -- 8 oz from amazon,its relax you as well as your bowl movement .i hope this helps


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

What kind of suppository are you using? Glycerine suppositories are usually ineffective for me. Dulcolax (bisacodyl) are much more effective. I don't know if you can get those OTC in the UK. Another tip for using laxative suppositories is to insert them as high into the rectum as you can reach. They have less tendency to be ejected early.


----------

